# Strictly Aurora



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I thought I would ask who here has an Aurora model collection? Now..the obvious are all the kits that PL has re-issued but what about originals?

I was thinking about my collection.

Not as many as alot of you but here is what I came up with:

The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Dr. Jekyll as Mr Hyde
The Phantom of the Opera
Frankenstein
Forgotten Prisoner
Gladiator with sword
Pushme-Pullyu
Captain America
PS Neanderthal Man
PS Cro Mag Man
PS Cro Mag Woman
PS Cave
PS Sabertooth Tiger
PS Cave Bear
PS Swamp
PS Tar Pit
PS Giant Bird
MS Frankenstein
MS Victim
MS Vampirella
MS Pendulum
MS Hanging Cage
MS Gruesome Goodies
MS Pain Parlor


Who else has a collection of real gems that I didn't include here?
Try not to include re-issues or my list could have been much larger too!

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

most of what i have as originals are BU's . i got rid of what boxed kits i've had trading for resin . 
as BU's ive got : Frankenstein , Dracula ,The Mummy , The Creature ,King Kong , Godzilla , The Wolfman , The Hunchback , The Witch , The Forgotten Prisoner , Dr Jekyll , The Guillotine , The Phantom Of the Opera , Batman .
there may a few extras hiding out in the closet for spare parts etc but these are the restored displayed ones . 
yeah with the reissues i've been able to aquire all those i didn't have as originals plus redo and customize ( one of my favorite things to do ) . and have them in original artwork boxes . the closet is full of kits i thought i'd never have again .
hb


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My collection is much smaller than it was a few years ago as I have sold off quite a number of kits, but I still have:

MIB Longbox Batman
MIB Longbox Robin
MIB Longbox Superman (painted box-art)
MIB Longbox Phantom of The Opera
Penguin built-up with repro box
MIB Blackbeard (built)
MIB Spartacus
MIB D'Artagnan
Built-up Zorro with original box
Built-up Hunchback no box
Built-up Godzilla no box
MIB Comic Scenes Superboy
MIB Comic Scenes Tarzan
MIB Comic Scenes Lone Ranger
MIB Comic Scenes Tonto

... pretty sure that's all at this point.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_Built:_
2001 clipper Orion
Spindrift

_Built by someone else, bought for restoration:_
Superman
Godzilla

_Unbuilt:_
Nieuport 11 biplane 
Gotha GV bomber (K&B Hobby box)

I'm afraid that's it!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've got the following:


Flying Sub (1975 re-issue, built)
Invaders Saucer (1975 re-issue, built).
Viking Ship (unbuilt)
Blue Knight (unbuilt)
Comics Scenes Tonto (unbuilt)
Huzz


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Some of my stuff:
Superman
Superboy (2)
Batman (1 MIB 2 BU's)
Robin
Spider-Man
Hulk
Tarzan (2)
Lone Ranger (2)
Tonto (3)
JFK (1 MIB 2 Bu's)
Land of the Giants Snake Scene-BU
Spindrift
Seaview
Flying Sub
Pan-Am Shuttle
Sparticus
Cro Mag Woman (3)
Neanderthal Man
Cave (3)
Giant Bird (2)
Sailor
Black Knight (2)
Blue Knight (2)
Silver Knight
Scotch Lad
Chinese Girl
Chinese Mandarin
Indian Chief
Indian Girl
Totem Craft Kit w/ original paints!
Black Fury
Race Horse w/ paints
White Tail Deer (2)
Vampirella
Lost in Space Cyclops
The Mummy
Hunchback
Wolfman
Creature
Viking Ship (2)
PushMe Pullyu
Plus lots of cars,planes and nearly anything w/ the Aurora logo on it.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Hmmm... Let's see...

Super Heroes:
Batman
Batmobile
Batcycle
Batplane
Batboat
Green Hornet's Black Beauty

Monsters:
Dracula
Frankenstein
Wolfman
Mummy
Phantom of the Opera

Monster Scenes:
Vampirella
Frankenstein
Dr. Deadly
Pain Parlor
Gruesome Goodies
Hanging Cage

Prehistoric scenes:
The Cave

There may be a few more but, that's all I can think of off the top of my head. BTW, these were all models that I've kept from my youth. None of these were purchases that I made as an adult. I had a ton more but, these were the survivors. Thanx to PL and other model re-issuers I've been able to replace a lot of the missing kits from my former collection.

- GJS


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I've been building Aurora kits since the late 60's, and collecting them since the late 70's...

Lost in Space Robot (2: one built, one unbuilt in box; both Orig. Issue)
Lost in Space Cyclops (Original Issue - unbuilt in box)
Lost in Space Cyclops w/ Charriot (")
Seaview (")
Flying Sub (")
Invaders UFO (")
PanAm Space Clipper (")
2001 Moonbus (2: one built; one unbuilt in box)
Land of the Giants Spaceship (")
Land of the Giants Rattlesnake (")
Fantastic Voyage Voyager (2: one built, and one unbuilt in box)

Dracula (long box; mint)
Frankenstien's monster (long box; good)
Wolfman (")
Creature (")
Mummy (")
Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde ()

SpaceClipper Orion (`75 re-issue, Mint in Box)
Invaders Flying Saucer (")
Spindrift (")

The Victim (unbuilt in box)
Frankenstein (")
Dr. Deadly (")
Pain Parlor (")
Vampirella (")
Gruesome Goodies (2: one built, one unbuilt in box)

The Batmobile (Original Issue - unbuilt in box)
The Black Beauty (")
Dr. Doolittle's Flounder (")
Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang (")

James Bond 007 (Original Issue - unbuilt in box)
Oddjob (")


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I've got a very small collection, but I love them all!
I have Aurora's:
Dracula (B/U)
Frankenstein (B/U)
Orion Space Shuttle (MIB)
2001 Moon Bus (MIB)
Comic Scene Lone Ranger (MIB)
Comic Scene Tonto (MIB)
Comic Scene Tarzan (MIB)
Pushme-Pullyu (MIB)
Dutch Boy (MIB)
JFK (MIB)
Ragnorak Orbital Bomber (MIB)
Dick Tracy's Space Coupe (MIB)


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*So far....*

Over the years, since 1974 i have managed to put together quite a collection, lost some and rebuilt since divorce etc.... John Green was a great help over the years! I started doing business with him around 1982 or so... E-Bay has been a GODSEND!! Through that venue my cheap little self has managed to pick up kits i'd never even seen other than in pictures! I'll try to give the short list.

Complete Knight Series
Complete PreHistorics Series
Complete Guys and Gals Series
Complete Classic Monster Series
All but the MOM Wolfman, in the Monsters of the Movies Series
All Comic Scenes kits other than Wonder Woman
All Sci Fi Ships other than Moonbus and Cartoon Proteus
All 1976 Issue WW1-Plane kits
Most of the square box tank kits, (not sure which at the moment)
All of the Submarine kits
Moskova
Blue Nose Schooner
Push Me Pullu
Both President kits
Jessie James
Both Pirate kits, BUT need some BLACKBEARD PARTS! 
Man from Uncle Kits
James Bond kits
Dick Tracy kits
Viking Ship and Viking 

They should never have used the slogan "Collect'em all!"
How could they have known it would become a quest for many of us nutty ageless kids out there.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Just what I guess were my 'favourite' built-ups from when I was a kid. They're all Glows In The Dark kits, but I tended to paint over the glow plastic a year or two after I originally built them:

Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde
Frankenstein
The Mummy
Kink Kong

One of these days I'll look into restoring Dr J -- all his parts are there, he just looks like . . . . well, like a 10 year old built him. Which, after all, was the case.

:dude:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Bruce Bishop doesn't post often anymore but he may have had _every_ kit Aurora ever issued - at least in the sci-fi/fantasy/horror genre.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow,I have also been collecting and building for over 30 years.I have had most of the aurora figures over the years but have traded and sold some.At the moment i have:

Aurora original long boxes:

Creature
Frankenstein
Dr.Jekll
The forgotten prisoner (2)
Wolfman
Hunchback
Dracula
Mummy (2)
Phantom
Frightening Lightning Frankenstein (2 u.s.)(1 canada)
Frightening Lightning Mummy (1 u.s.)(1 canada)
Frightening Lightning Wolfman
Frightening Lightning Forgotten prisoner
Frightening Lightning Dracula (canada)
Frightening Lightning Phantom
Godzilla
King Kong (2)
The Witch
The Bride of Frankenstein (1u.s.)(1 canada)
Mummy's Chariot
Wolfman's Wagon
Land of the giant spaceship
Land of the giants snake
Invaders flying saucer
Lost in space 419 (2 u.s.)(1 canada)
Lost in space 420 (2)
Lost in space robot
Tarzan
Zorro
Lone ranger
Tonto
Hercules
Spartacus
Jesse James
Blackbeard
Captain kidd
American astonaut
The crusader
The viking
3 Knights gift set
Butterflies of the world #2
Customizing monster kit #1
Apache warrior
George Washington
John Kennedy
The Vampire
Doctor Doolittle Flounder
Doctor Doolittle Pushmi-Pullyu (2)
The Munsters
Addams Family House
Black fury (3)
Big horn sheep (3)
Cougar (2)
American Buffalo (3)
White stallion
Black bear
White stallion
United states Sailor

All the Prehistoric scenes with (2) JcPenney T-rex
MOM Creature
Sealab 3

And more.......

BRIAN


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've got the Moonbus, the Orion, Most superheroes ( my Fav is Superboy)and Monsters, Roman Gladiator, lots of Prehistoric scenes, but these 2 are my babies. Every year , for Christmas, I build a kit for my Dad. So far he has the Deer and the Bison. The Cougar and Sheep will be for the next 2 years. These are in the shape I got them. I will definitely take my time!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The Parts Pit Permanent Collection includes the following original Auroras...

Complete Prehistoric Scenes Series, Complete Monster Scenes series including the MS Dracula, MS Hyde and the Giant Insect (missing some parts). Complete MOTM series including one of the prototype copies of the never released MOTM Metaluna Mutant.

All superheroes except Superboy, Wonder Woman and the Penguin. All the Knights plus the Crusader and Viking. The two Gladiators, a George Washington, Captain Action, LIS Robot, Two of the three Musketeers, and an Infantryman.

Oh and all the classic Monsters too. Glow versions plus a Bride.

That's all I remember for now, not home yet... still working .


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> Bruce Bishop doesn't post often anymore but he may have had _every_ kit Aurora ever issued - at least in the sci-fi/fantasy/horror genre.


It certainly seems that way, Scott. I've been over to Bruce's house many times and it's a breathtaking experience for me everytime. You never quite get used to the shear volume of models, toys, and other collectibles. For those of us who grew up when most of these kits were first issued, it's like reliving your childhood simply by walking into the room. 

What's even more daunting than the kits that are built-up on the display shelves, are the boxes upon boxes filled to capacity with yet-to-be-built kits! Bruce himself will tell you that he doesn't have _every _Aurora model... but, that's hard to prove by me. It's a lot like his collection of FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND, CREEPY, EERIE, VAMPIRELLA, etc... magazines. The ones he's missing you can count on one hand!

- GJS


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

For those who haven't seen this...behold...a real Aurora collector!
This is Bruce's Basement!
members.***********.com/bucwheat/base/bbbase.html

Replace the ********** with fortune city with no spaces between the two words. The BB won't let me put a link to this site so you will have to cut and paste but it is worth the trouble just to look at his collection!

MMM


----------



## rw2516 (Jun 1, 2002)

I've got the two U.N.C.L.E kits and a Comic Scenes Tarzan(need the back of his left hand if anybody has one).


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

The only original Aurora kits that I own are...

The Hanging Cage
Dr. Deadly
The Blue Knight.

I wouldn't even own these if it weren't for a good friend that gave them to me.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

The other person that I know with an exhaustive Aurora collection is Phil Ceparano. Here's my list:


Long boxes MIB:

Phantom, Hunchback (both versions), Jekyll and Hyde, Mummy, Dracula, Frankenstein (3, including the original thin box and an offset black plastic version), Wolfman, Creature, Forgotten Prisoner, Bride, King Kong, Godzilla, Witch, Customizing kits 1 and 2.

FL Long boxes MIB:

Frankenstein, Dracula, Forgotten Prisoner 

Odd Rods MIB:

Drac's Dragster, Frankie's Flivver, Mummy's Chariot, Wolfman's Wagon, King Kong's Thronester, Godzilla's Go Cart

Humor/TV MIB:

Addam's House, The Munsters, Gigantic Frankenstein

I also have a great mint set of original Monster Colors paints, plus all the Aurora catalogues from 1960-1977.

I still collect here and there, but mainly upgrades to existing kits, etc. Someday I'll finish off the rest of the FL long boxes....

Dr.G.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Being a late comer, my original B/U include : (2) frankensteins (2) mummys (1) dracula (2) wolfman (2)hunchbacks (2) phantoms (3) creatures (1) forgotten prisoner (1) king kong (1) tonto.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Original Aurora's I have:

Penguin x 2 (one built & one mint in box)
Wonder Woman (MIB)
Batman (MIB)
Robin (MIB)
Batmobile (MIB)
HULK (MIB)
SPIDERMAN (MIB)
Superman (MIB)
Superboy (MIB)
Lost In Space Larger Chariot Diorama (MIB)
Land of the Giants Snake Scene (MIB)

And of course, EVERY Polar Lights AURORA Repop, plus original PL kits, plus other AMT, Bilken etc Super Hero, TV models. Almost all are unbuilt.

Man, what to do with all these things as we age?

Anyway, Merry X-MAs all, or whatever you celebrate!

geoff


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I built most of my originals from bad boxed kits all my monsters are first run.

Have all monsters except for thronester and 2 customizing
kits
Humor
Nueman, 2 big Frankies, mad doctor,vampire, frog

2 pirates
jfk ,washington,iwo jimo

2 uncles, james bond odd job

Lost in space 420,419, 418

Snake scene

all 4 of adventure series

all Knights

chinese man and woman

dick tracey

lone ranger and tonto

superboy
superman
robin
batman
wonderwoman
hulk
astronaut
la france pumper

thats all i can think of right now.

Seasons Greatings to all.

Buzzconroy


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

a few built ups, Gold, silver, blue,black,red knights,gladiators with sword and trident, Blackbeard,Captain Kid, Tonto,lone ranger, Superman, Superboy, PS Cro magnon,Neanderthal, sabertooth cat.Gullioteen, Mr hyde,Hunchback, Witch. MIB, the four knights on foot, a tonto, tarzan,hunchback, cave, I think thats about it...All my kits are packed in storage, Moved from Birmingham to Chicago, Closer to PL Headquarters ...Weeeee....Otto


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

*Just FYI*

The Aurora kits I have are figure (includes animal kits) and tv/movie related kits.

Nearly all are actual Aurora's, but a handful are resin recasts, and another handful are various reissues from subsequent companies other than Aurora itself. This list doesn't show which are built or unbuilt, but around two thirds of the kits are NOT built yet. Some are approximately mint in box, some are 'pre-built' with or without a box.
X = I HAVE A COPY OF SOME SORT, ORIGINAL, RECAST, ETC.

O = IN THE CASE OF THE KNIGHTS, I HAVE ONE OF THE OTHER TYPES

LISTED ELSEWHERE, NOT THE KNIGHT LISTED WITH AN 'O'

IN THE CASE OF THE ROMAN GLADIATORS I HAVE BOTH THE OLD, RECTANGULAR BASES, AND THE NEWER VERSIONS WHICH HAVE THE DIARAMA BASES. 

X SILVER KNIGHT

X BLUE KNIGHT

X BLACK KNIGHT

X RED KNIGHT

O GOLD KNIGHT

O KING ARTHUR (SILVER KNIGHT REISSUE)

O SIR GALAHAD (BLUE KNIGHT REISSUE)

X SIR LANCELOT OF CAMELOT (BLACK KNIGHT REISSUE)

O SIR GALAHAD (SILVER KNIGHT CHROME)

O SIR KAY (BLUE KNIGHT CHROME)

O SIR LANCELOT (BLACK KNIGHT CHROME)

X SIR PERCIVAL (RED KNIGHT CHROME) MISSING INNER HALF OF LEFT ARM

O SIR RICHARD THE LIONHEARTED (CRUSADER CHROME)

X KING ARTHUR (GOLD KNIGHT CHROME)

X VIKING, THE MISSING STRAP

X CRUSADER, THE

X ROMAN GLADIATOR/SPARTACUS W/DIARAMA BASE (WITH SWORD) AND THE ORIGINAL PLAIN BASE

X ROMAN GLADIATOR (WITH TRIDENT, W/DIARAMA BASE) AND THE ORIGINAL PLAIN BASE

X ATHOS

X PORTHOS

X ARAMIS

X DARTAGNAN (ARAMIS REISSUE WITH DIARAMA BASE)

X HERCULES AND LION

X BLACKBEARD

X CAPTAIN KIDD

X US ARMY INFANTRYMAN MISSING BASE

X US MARINE MISSING BASE

X US AIR FORCE PILOT/STEVE CANYON

X US SAILOR

X IWO JIMA FLAG RAISING

X ANZIO BEACH

X GREEN BERET

X CONFEDERATE RAIDER ON HORSE

X APACHE WARRIOR ON HORSE

X US MARSHALL W/BADGE BASE

X JESSE JAMES W/DIARAMA BASE

INDIAN TOTEM CRAFT 1

INDIAN TOTEM CRAFT 2

X DUTCH BOY

X DUTCH GIRL

X CHINESE MANDARIN

X CHINESE GIRL

X INDIAN CHIEF

X INDIAN WOMAN

X SCOTCH LAD

X SCOTCH LASSIE

X MEXICAN CABALLERO

X MEXICAN SENORITA

X ALFRED E NEUMAN

X MAD DOCTOR (HUMOR)

X MAD BARBER (HUMOR)

X MAD DENTIST (HUMOR)

X WHOOZIS DENTY (HUMOR)

X WHOOZIS ESMERELDA (HUMOR)

X WHOOZIS ALFALFA (HUMOR)

X WHOOZIS SNUFFY (HUMOR)

X WHOOZIS SUZY (HUMOR)

X WHOOZIS KITTY (HUMOR)

X FRANKENSTEIN

X DRACULA

X WOLFMAN

X MUMMY

X PHANTOM OF OPERA

X CREATURE FROM BLACK LAGOON

X HUNCHBACK OF NOTRE DAME

X DR JEKYLL AS MR HYDE

X CUSTOMIZING KIT 1 SPIDER/SKULL/LIZARD/RAT/SNAKE IN SKULL/TOMBSTONES HAVE MOST PARTS

X CUSTOMIZING KIT 2 MAD DOG/VULTURE

X KING KONG

X GODZILLA

X GUILLOTINE

X BRIDE OF FRANKENSTEIN

X SALEM WITCH

X FORGOTTEN PRISONER OF CASTLEMARE

X GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN

X FRANKENSTEIN'S FLIVVER

X DRACULA'S DRAGSTER

X WOLFMAN'S WAGON

X MUMMY'S CHARIOT

X KING KONG'S THRONESTER

X GODZILLA'S GO-KART

X NUTTY NOSE NIPPER (HUMOR) MISSING SOME ORIGINAL PARTS

X WACKY BACK WHACKER (HUMOR)

X FROG, THE (HUMOR)

X VAMPIRE, THE (HUMOR)

X DR DEADLY MONSTER SCENES

X DR DEADLY'S DAUGHTER/VICTIM MONSTER SCENES

X FRANKENSTEIN MONSTER SCENES

X PAIN PARLOR MONSTER SCENES

X GRUESOME GOODIES MONSTER SCENES

X PENDULUM MONSTER SCENES

X HANGING CAGE MONSTER SCENES

X VAMPIRELLA MONSTER SCENES

X DRACULA MONSTER SCENES

DR JEKYLL AND MR HYDE MONSTER SCENES

X GIANT INSECT MONSTER SCENES

X FRANKENSTEIN MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X WOLFMAN MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X CREATURE FROM BLACK LAGOON MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X DR JEKYLL MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X MR HYDE MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X DRACULA MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X RODAN MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X GHIDRAH MONSTERS OF MOVIES

X JAMES BOND ASTIN MARTIN (SUPER SPY CAR)

X JAMES BOND

X ODDJOB

X MOONBUS 2001

X SPACE CLIPPER/ORION 2001

X CHITTY CHITTY BANG BANG

X DOCTOR DOLITTLE WITH PUSHMI-PULLYU

X FLOUNDER (DOLITTLE SHIP)

X GEORGE WASHINGTON

X JOHN KENNEDY MISSING A COUPLE OF MINOR ORIGINAL PARTS

X US ASTRONAUT MISSING SOME ORIGINAL PARTS

X NEANDERTHAL MAN

X CRO-MAGNON MAN

X CRO-MAGNON WOMAN

X CAVE

X SABERTOOTH TIGER

X PTERODACTYL

X TAR PIT

X ALLOSAURUS

X CAVE BEAR

X GIANT BIRD

X JUNGLE SWAMP MISSING BASE.

X TRICERATOPS

X SPIKED DINOSAUR

X WOOLY MAMMOTH

X ANKLYOSAUR

X DIMETRODON

X TYRANNOSAURUS REX

X WILLIE MAYS

X JIMMY BROWN

X JOHNNY UNITAS

X DEMPSEY VS FIRPO

X JERRY WEST

X BABE RUTH

X SUPERMAN

X BATMAN

X SUPERBOY

X WONDER WOMAN

X ROBIN

X PENGUIN

X BATMOBILE

X BATCYCLE

X BATBOAT

X BATPLANE

X CAPTAIN ACTION

X GREEN HORNET BLACK BEAUTY

X DICK TRACY

X DICK TRACY SPACE COUPE

X SPIDERMAN

X HULK

X CAPTAIN AMERICA

X ADDAMS FAMILY HOUSE

X MUNSTERS

X ZORRO

X NAPOLEON SOLO

X ILLYA KURYAKIN

X LOST IN SPACE SMALL DIARAMA

X LOST IN SPACE CHARIOT DIARAMA

X LOST IN SPACE ROBOT

X SEAVIEW SUBMARINE

X FLYING SUB

X RAT PATROL MISSING OASIS

X LONE RANGER

X TONTO

X TARZAN

X INVADERS UFO

X LAND OF GIANTS SNAKE DIARAMA

X LAND OF GIANTS SPINDRIFT

X MOD SQUAD STATION WAGON

X MR SPOCK (AMT ALSO PUT OUT THE SAME MODEL)

X USS ENTERPRISE (AMT ALSO PUT OUT THE SAME MODEL)

X KLINGON CRUISER (AMT ALSO PUT OUT THE SAME MODEL)

X ARCHIE'S CAR

X VOYAGER FROM FANTASTIC VOYAGE CARTOON

X BANANA SPLITS BANANA BUGGY

X BLACK FURY

X BUTTERFLIES OF THE WORLD 1

BUTTERFLIES OF THE WORLD 2

X BLACK BEAR AND CUBS

X WHITE TAIL DEER

X COUGAR WITH FAWN

X COUGAR FORGED FOIL WITHOUT FAWN

X THOROUGHBRED RACE HORSE

X BIGHORN SHEEP WITH LYNX

X AMERICAN BUFFALO

X WHITE STALLION

X SEALAB III


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

^ Wow!!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> ^ Wow!!!


You aint just whistling dixie!

- GJS


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Holy FREAKIN' WOW!!!!! 

Bruce...you da' man!

Haven't talked to you in awhile! Hope all is well my friend!

MMM


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thank you, gentlemen. Gary can tell you that I'm just busy getting used to my new wife (married 9 months now), which is why I haven't been online much. Once I am permanently laid off from my job this spring, I will consider myself an overweight Al Bundy. Now if I can just get a job as a shoe salesman in a mall, my dream life will come true. At least I should have time to build kits, once I get back in 'the mood'. 

I think I counted 4 kits on my Aurora list that I don't have in at least one form or another. Plus I think I left off that car that PL reissued, which I did buy at that time, as well as the Metaluna Mutant I bought from Phil Ceperano (sp?) through Al. And I also have resin copies of The Hanging Tree, the Dungeon and and that other kit (Animal Pit) that Aurora didn't release (I just noticed I don't show them on my big inventory list, so I have to track the box down and write their names so I can get them into my inventory sheet. I also have the Action Hobbies Phantom with Dog and Phantom with Horse/Dog kits, which were I think proposed Aurora kits. Those two I have built and I just love them!

Oh well, down to the basement to look for those 2 kits!

PS - I did find them, but they were up in the Garage!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Gary can tell you that I'm just busy getting used to my new wife (married 9 months now), which is why I haven't been online much.


Okay Bruce, I'd be happy to...

Gentlemen, Bruce has been busy with his lovely wife Helaine ( which explains why you haven't seen him hanging around here much ). 

By the way, Bruce, thanx for the Christmas card. I meant to email you earlier but we've been having some problems with our computer. It seems to be working okay today, but Julie's going to take the tower in to _Totally Awesome_ on Thursday and have them look it over.

We'll have to plan a get-together next year ( since it's just around the corner ) Give my best to Helaine!

- GJS


----------



## pete dicks (Mar 11, 2013)

*kits*

I have the following Aurora kits, but need help please:
Superman
Batman
Mummy
Dracula
Guillotine
Phantom
Superboy - sadly I broke the cape and can't find the missing part. Does anyone have a spare cape I can buy?
Pete


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*The originals I have are:

Aurora LIS Robot Built 

Aurora Voyager built w/ mint box

LIS cyclops & chariot Built original issue

Moonbus built + a MIB 1969 issue

Seaview Built

Flying sub built + 1975 Box + MIB 1968 issue

Pan Am clipper built Original issue w/ mint box

Dick tracy original issue built

Dick Tracy Space Coupe original issue w/ mint box

Captain America Original issue built ( I HATED those resized "reissues")

Hulk Original issue built

Superboy original issue built

Hunchback built

Witch built

Spiderman 1974 comic issue built

Robin original issue w/ Mint Box

Batman Original issue built

Invaders saucer built + MIB 1968 issue

Spindrift 1975 issue built 

Log Snake scene Original issue w/ mint box

All of these I built and painted myself save the superboy, as that was a complete restoration job, and came out great, if I must say so myself, but it was alot of work.

+ all the rest of the Horror kits, and pop culture reissues by PL and Moebius, since to me, they are exactly the same,since they were created using the original kits.

Z 
*


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

There are some really impressive collections here.

All mine are first month original releases left from my brother my '60s builds as kids. Sadly, most are not in one piece, but I think I saved all loose parts. I'll do something with them someday...

Phantom of the Opera (my first monster kit)
King Kong (I showed up the day it was released)
Godzilla (Another one I anxiously awaited)
The Mummy
Dracula's Dragster (never fond of this series)
Monster Customization Kit
The Batmobile
Aston Martin Spy Car
2001 Space Clipper
2001 Moon Bus (my fav Aurora ever)
Invaders Saucer (nice kit, I thought)
Seaview (Good ole shorty. What were they thinking?)
Flying Sub (liked this model a lot, too)


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not a lot of Auroras, but I have some cool ones, a couple of which I've started working on:

Scots Lad
Scots Lass (sorry, Aurora, but scotch is what you drink, Scots is what you are)
Chinese mandarin
John F. Kennedy
Alfalfa Whoozis
Blue Knight
Silver Knight


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont have any original Auroras. Those were all trashed while away at college, along with a bunch of other collectable stuff I dont even wanna talk about. Lets just say it involved comics from the mid 50's-60's.

What I have now are re-releases from the mid 90's forward.

I suppose if I won the big lottery I would go out and buy all the original Auroras but more realisticly I wouldnt build an original Aurora even if I came across one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The only original Aurora kits in my collection (that I can think of right now) are:

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (the Fright'ning Lightning version)
Blackbeard
Captain Kidd

I used to have a lot more, but they got trashed in what I call "The Great Purge of 1981". I have quite a few Revellogram and Polar Lights reissues like Frankenstein, Dracula, the Wolfman, the Mummy, the Forgotten Prisoner, etc., but I don't have an exact list.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

There's a guy in California who has all the Aurora's built up.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow this thread is from 2004 !!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, who says time travel is impossible?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

lol yeah, someone's digging up some old ones! (took me 2 pgs to
figure it out... saw an old link to Bruce's page and made me check
the time stamp!)


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

pete dicks said:


> I have the following Aurora kits, but need help please:
> Superman
> Batman
> Mummy
> ...


Pete, welcome to the forum.

Moebius just reissued Superboy last year. You should be able to find the kit easily online or at your local hobby shop. If you want an original cape, check with Parts Pit Mike.

And in reference to the age of the thread - I wonder just how much my collection has changed from 2004 to now?!?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I hope someone posts a picture of Archie's Car. I had this model in 1970, should have been reissued with Banana Buggy. Also, post a picture of Frighting Lightning Mummy, the one with the different art work.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Brian - You've got a GREAT collection there, especially the extremely tough Cdn FL kits that came in both hard and soft boxes. Here's some of what I have:

Aurora originals -NO RESIN; NO PLs:

Creature - 2 built and many extra parts
Frankenstein Thin Box + 2 built (1 "Universal Pictures" base and 1 without)
Dr.Jekyll built
The forgotten prisoner built
Wolfman - 1 built unpainted and 1 unbuilt Canadian hard box
Hunchback - 2 built and 1 factory promo
Dracula built
Mummy - 1 built and 1 factory promo
Phantom built
Godzilla - 1 built; lots of extra parts and 1 sealed Canadian version
King Kong 1 built and 1 boxed
The Witch - glow version built and complete original in parts + misc parts
The Bride of Frankenstein 1 boxed and 1 built
Gigantic Frankenstein - 1 built 
Mummy's Chariot - 2 boxed
Wolfman's Wagon - 1 built and 1 US sealed
Land of the giants snake - unbuilt bagged
Guillotine - 1 US non Tussauds boxed and 1 unbuilt bagged
Frog - 1 built and 1 in tan plastic with a couple of neatly glued parts
Invaders flying saucer - Canadian hard box
Lost in space 419 - 1 built
Lost in space 420 - 1 boxed
Lost in space robot - 1 built
Tarzan - boxed
Customizing monster kit #1 - boxed
Customizing monster kit #2 - boxed
Apache warrior - built
Confederate Raider - built
George Washington - boxed
King Kong's Thronester - 2 built and lots of extra parts.
The Vampire - 1 built and 1 Canadian sealed
Godzilla's Go Cart - boxed but partially assembled
The Munsters
Addams Family House
Big horn sheep - built
Both Uncles boxed
Bond - built
Odd Job - built
Mad Doctor - built
Batman - boxed with box signed by Carmine Infantino
Superman - 1 built and one in rare white plastic
Superboy - boxed
Wonder Woman - boxed
Hulk - 1 built and 1 Canadian sealed
Spider-man - 1 built and 1 Canadian boxed
Frankenstein's Flivver - 1 built and 2 boxed
Dracula's Dragster - 2 boxed and 1 factory promo
All of the Monster Scenes except the Cdn ones and the Pain Parlour

And more...….


I'm looking for an Aurora MS Pain Parlour and Frankenstein's Flivver factory promo - anyone have these?

Peter

PS - anyone care to update their lists from 2004?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

ORIGINAL Aurora built near the time they were released:
Seaview
LIS Cyclops and Chariot
Flying sub
Invaders saucer
Glow Frankenstein
Glow Dracula
Glow Creature.

All gone except: 
Invaders Saucer
Flying Sub


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine are all originals...

Confederate Raider
Apache Warrior
Gold Knight
Red Knight
Black Knight
Blue Knight
Illya Kuryakin (U.N.C.L.E.)
Napoleon Solo (U.N.C.L.E.)
Lone Ranger
Tonto
Alfred E. Neuman
Capt. Kidd
Blackbeard
Dick Tracy
John.F. Kennedy
George Washington
Frankenstein
Mummy
Dracula
Wolf Man
Phantom of the Opera
Hunchback
Creature
U.S. Astronaut
Spiderman
Capt. America
Spock
Babe Ruth
Flag Raising at Iwo Jima
Robin
Batman
Penguin
D'Artagnan
Hercules and Lion
Dr Jekyll
Munsters
MOTM Creature
Jesse James
Zorro

All most all are built and all have original boxes and instructions.

Does sound like an obsession...

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Unbuilt original Aurora kits

Tiger Tank (5)
Panter Tank (3)
Sherman Tank (5)
Swedish S Tank 
Japanese Tank
Churchill Tank
MBT 70
Self Propelled Howitzer
Long Tom
Munitions Carrier and 8" Gun
Bismarck
Roman Bireme
Huey Cobra
Piasecki H21
B25 (3)
B26 (3)
B29 (2)
PBY Catalina (2)
F111
XB70
Black Widow (3)
P38 Lightning
P40 (3)
Zero (4)
Messerschmitt
Focke Wulf
P51 Mustang (3)
Giant Bomber B36
Cutlass
Crusader F8
F104
F94
Cougar
B58 Hustler (small)
B58 Hustler (large)
P47 Thunderbolt (small)
P38 Lightning (small)
Tonto
All of the WW1 planes except the Pfalz
P12 
F4B4
Curtiss Helldiver (3)
P26 (3)
Mail Plane
Forgotten Prisoner
F4 Phantom (2)
Silver Knight (bagged)
Black Knight (UK box)
Stalin Tank (Dutch box)
C119 Flying Box Car (4)


----------

